# New Member Introduction



## Syb (Jan 20, 2006)

Hi,
Just joined today, although visited once or twice before.
I'm 40 yrs old and currently undergoing ICSI at the ARGC.
What a great site!
Good luck to everyone, especially to the Goldies! 
Syb


----------



## custard (Jan 20, 2006)

Hi Syb,

I joined today too.  Have been thinking about joining an online support thing like this for a while, but was trying not to make this whole thing real.  I got our first appointment at the clinic in Bath through the post this morning, so I figured it was about time I faced up to life.

Hope things go well for you.  

Custard


----------



## *Mel* (Mar 20, 2005)

Hi just wanted to come say "hello" to Syb and custard and wish you both   with your journeys of ttc. Keep in touch and let us know of your progress.Take care. Mel***


----------



## Blue Lobster Keeper (Nov 21, 2005)

_*Welcome to FF to both Syb & Custard 

I haven't been here long, but the support has been great .

Wishing you lots of good luck &  for your IVF journeys.*_


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi syb and custard welcome to FF

syb - good luck with the ICSI this site has been a great help to me  

Kate


----------



## Jappa (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi Syb and Custard.

Welcome to ff, Syb I have just started a monitoring cycle at ARGC, so I might see you there.  Goodluck to both of you.

Jappa xx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

just popping by to say  and welcome to ff

please come have a look around the boards and introduce yourselves 



love
suzie xx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

There Syb and Custard,

I haven't been here that long either, this is probably the best support forum around.

Good luck with your journeys

Love

Vicki x


----------



## Nic35 (Jan 22, 2006)

Hi

I have just joined today as well, must be the month for this. Have hung around website for about a month and finally picked up the courage to join. I am 35 and TTC for 2 years. Have been taking clomiphene for the last six months, have only one patent tube, we have a referral to the Liverpool Womens hospital in Feb to see where we can go from here.
It's nice to see all of your supportive comments
Nic


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi nic and welcome to FF

Good luck for feb and i hope u find this site of some use to u - it has been a big help to me

Kate


----------



## ~*mRsHoPe*~ (Jan 25, 2006)

I am new here and now never get off the comp long enough to do anything as everyone is so friendly and full of great advice!
good luck in your tx 
blowing some bubbles your way!
dust n glue to you all!
hope2006
XX


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi hope its so addictive isnt it?!!!


----------



## elise (Jan 28, 2006)

Hi 

I have also just had the courage to join this evening.  It is great to finally be able to speak to women going through the same emotional rollacoaster as I am.

We have been trying to conceive for almost two years, with no other reason for infertility other than age related, (44).  Had an egg donor in Nov 2005, thinking this was the answer but this failed.  The thing I found the hardest was not having any back-up after getting the negative result.  Having looked at the messages I realise now that many women have had numerous attemps and it can still fail.

I am so confused and reading all the time, and wonder if I am now completely infertile or sometimes I read it can take a woman of my age up to two years or so to conceive.

I am very lucky in that I have an eighteen year old, but raised her as a single mother alone for thirteen years, and then at 41 met the perfect man, (who has no children).  Life is not fair.

Anyway, lots of luck to everyone, look forward to chatting to you all

Elise


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

elise 

welcome to ff too   
we have a board for those over 40 and ttc and im sure you will get loads of support  please come introduce yourself on the boards 


love
suzie xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi elsie just wanted to welcome u to FF

You will have lots of support on here - it has been a great help to me

Kate


----------

